# Focus Plantet 2 vs. Cube Hyde Race vs. Scott Sub Speed 10



## TS_unlimited (20. Juni 2014)

Hi bikebegeisterte Gemeinde,

Da mein 8 Jahre altes Gudereit schon bessere Tage gesehen hat bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen schnellen und wartungsarmen City-/Stadt-/ Urbanbike. Wie immer ihr es nennen wollt 

*Wichtig für mich:*

-Narbenschaltung, da Wartungsarm
-Gerne Riemen, aber da bin ich geteilter Meinung. Die eine Hälfte will nie wieder was anderes und die andere Hälfte rät davon grundsätzlich ab.
-Gute Bremsen, sprich hydr. Scheibenbremsen
-Möglichkeit Schutzbleche zu montieren
-Cleane Optik
-Wenn möglich Vertragshändler in der Nähe, sprich keine total ausgefallenden Marken
-Budget bis 1200€

Ich habe mich lange in Inet und bei Händern umgesehen. Die folgenden drei sind übrig geblieben:

*Focus Planet 2*

http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bikes/2014/urban/planeturban/planet-20.html

*Cube Hyde Race*

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/tour/hyde/hyde-race/

*Scott Sub Speed 10*

http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/234161005/SCOTT-Sub-Speed-10-Fahrrad/

Das Cube bin ich bei einem 400km entfernten Händler gefahren (War da im Urlaub). Hier in der Gegend leider überall ausverkauft, d. h. das würde ich im Inet kaufen.
Das Focus versucht mein ortsansässiger Händler zu besorgen, um es zu testen.
Das Scott bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren und wüsste auch nicht wo es in der Nähe geht, da es hier überall ausverkauft ist. Gibt es auch nur noch im Inet.

Welches der Bikes würdet IHR mir empfehlen. Vor und Nachteile? Habt ihr weitere Vorschläge, Anregungen ect?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus und ich bin auf EURE Meinungen, Tipps und Ratschläge gespannt

LG Timo


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2014)

Nimm das Rad, das sich richtig anfühlt. Bei diesem Budget gibt es per se kein schlechtes Rad, nur eines das schlecht zum Fahrer passt. Billige Scheibenbremsen sind immer so eine Sache, aber zumindest die günstigen Shimanos haben einen passablen Ruf (robust und sacken schwer). Die Tektros vom Focus kenne ich nicht. Rein optisch finde ich das Cube am besten, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein Cube-Fan bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TS_unlimited (21. Juni 2014)

Dank dir für deine schnelle Antwort 

Ja ich werde das Modell, das ich dann später auch behalte auf jeden Fall vorher Probe fahren.
Das Cube hat sich schon gut angefühlt. Ich hoffe, dass ich das Focus nächste Woche testen kann. Zurzeit hat mein Händler nur eins in S im Laden und ich brauche L.
Das Cube ist optisch schon sehr lecker, das Focus steht dem aber meiner Meinung nach in nichts nach.

Danke für die Infos zu den Shimano Bremsen! 

Zu den Tektros habe ich auch nichts weiter gefunden.
Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich schwanke zwischen dem Focus und dem Cube. Was meint ihr?


----------



## buller (25. Juni 2014)

Hi.

Bist du schon mal Riemen gefahren?

Bin vor ein paar Wochen das Cube und das Scott Probe gefahren und war vom Riemenantrieb erschrocken was das für ein brutales Gefühl in Fuß und Bein ist..
Nichts für mich. :/

Das Cube sieht cool aus, lief auch gut, allerdings wäre mir der Lenker auf Dauer zu breit. Aber das wäre das kleinste übel.

Zum Focus kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TS_unlimited (25. Juni 2014)

Hi,

nee bis jetzt bin ich noch keins mit Riemen gefahren. Ich hoffe, dass sich mein Händler bis Ende der Woche bei mir meldet und sagt, dasa er ein passendes Focus bekommen hat um es zu testen.

Wieso warst du von Fahrgefühl so erschrocken? Was ist beim Riemen so anders?

Ich könnte auch an ein gebrauchtes 2013er BMC Urbanchallenge AC01 Alfine 8 kommen. Was haltet ihr davon?
Sieht sehr lecker aus, erfüllt alle Vorgaben und wäre auch im Budget.


Gruß Timo


----------



## Cubedriver66 (26. Juni 2014)

TS_unlimited schrieb:


> Dank dir für deine schnelle Antwort
> 
> Ja ich werde das Modell, das ich dann später auch behalte auf jeden Fall vorher Probe fahren.
> Das Cube hat sich schon gut angefühlt. Ich hoffe, dass ich das Focus nächste Woche testen kann. Zurzeit hat mein Händler nur eins in S im Laden und ich brauche L.
> ...



Hallo Timo,

ich bin ein sehr zufriedener Cube-Fahrer. Nutze das Hyde seit ca. 2.000 km und kann von keinerlei Problemen oder Sorgen berichten. Mein Anforderungsprofil war deinem sehr ähnlich, ich wollte halt ein Rad haben, mit dem ich unter anderem täglich meinen Weg zur Arbeit zurücklegen kann. Da stand in erster Linie Wartungsarmut und einfach funktionierende Technik auf dem Wunschzettel und das habe ich beim Cube gefunden. 
Habe lediglich den Lenker gekürzt, auch mir war der einfach für ein Stadtrad viel zu breit...einfach die Säge angesetzt und auf 580 mm gestutzt. Passt so für mich als old-school-Biker viel besser und Platz für Batterielampe und Tacho ist dann immer noch reichlich vorhanden. Den Sattel habe ich getauscht, liegt aber nicht an dem Standard-Sattel, sondern an meinem Allerwertesten, der seit Jahren auf SQlab schwört.
Einzig die "weichen" Schraubenköpfe an den Griffen und an den Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter haben mich ein wenig irritiert. Trotz hochwertigem Werkzeug und Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich die Schrauben "rund" gedreht. Habe sie dann einfach ausgetauscht und nun gibt´s auch da nix mehr zu meckern.

Hoffe, dass ich dir damit ein bisschen helfen kann.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## TS_unlimited (26. Juni 2014)

Hi Georg,

vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Das hört sich sehr gut an!
Ich tendiere auch mehr zum Cube, vor allem da ich es schon gefahren bin und mir (bis auf den bereits erwähnten zu breiten Lenker) sehr gut gefiel. Preislich ist vor allem noch ein wenig Luft und somit gleich Geld für vernünftiges Licht, Ständer und was man sonst noch so schönes findet übrig ;-)







Das BMC ist auch sehr interessant, soll aber eher im Preisklassement der anderen beiden liegen (1200€). Ich hoffe, dass ich das testen kann und dann werde ich mich entscheiden.

Was sagt ihr zu den Komponenten am BMC Alpenchallenge AC01 Alfine 8? Sieht für mich auch nach einem runden Paket aus, bei dem mal halt die Marke mitzahlen muss. Dafür halt ein echt geiles Design ;-)






Grüße

Timo


----------



## Cubedriver66 (26. Juni 2014)

Das BMC hat den Gates-Riemen?! Das ist sicher interessant, zumindest immer sauberer Antrieb. Kann man auch mal ins Auto schmeißen. Dazu habe ich nur das Rad mit der Alfine11 auf der HP gefunden.  Das rechtfertigt zumindest auch den höheren Preis. Mir gefällt das Rahmendesign gar nicht, bin ja auch schon älter und ein Fan der klassischen Diamantrahmen.
Gut, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind.


----------



## TS_unlimited (26. Juni 2014)

Ja genau. Der Gates Riemen ist auch das, was mich daran neben dem Design noch reizt.
Es ist auch neuere das CDX System von Gates verbaut und nicht wie bei Focus und Scott das alte CDC System.
Bei dem CDX hat der Riemen in der Mitte eine Nut und die Riemenscheibe ein entsprechendes Gegenstück, sodass der Riemen einfacher und besser ausgerichtet wird als beim CDC System. Dort wir der Riemen über, an den Riemenscheiben gegenseitig angebrachten seitlichen Führungen, in der Spur gehalten. 
Dies erfordert eine noch genauere Ausrichtung des Hinterrades und eine höhere Riemenspannung als beim neueren CDX System und kann schneller zu Problemen führen. Darum sind die beiden Räder auch schon ausgeschieden ;-)

Soweit zur Theorie, ob es in der Praxis was taugt werde ich, hoffentlich bald bei einer Probefahrt ausprobieren können.

Aber ich bin für weitere Hinweise, Anregungen etc. natürlich sehr dankbar. Also immer her damit


----------



## freigeist (27. Juni 2014)

das BMC (kombination von design & gates) ist für mich ein grund noch ein 4-5 radl zu besitzen


----------



## MucPaul (6. Juli 2014)

TS_unlimited schrieb:


> Ja genau. Der Gates Riemen ist auch das, was mich daran neben dem Design noch reizt.
> Es ist auch neuere das CDX System von Gates verbaut und nicht wie bei Focus und Scott das alte CDC System.
> Bei dem CDX hat der Riemen in der Mitte eine Nut und die Riemenscheibe ein entsprechendes Gegenstück, sodass der Riemen einfacher und besser ausgerichtet wird als beim CDC System. Dort wir der Riemen über, an den Riemenscheiben gegenseitig angebrachten seitlichen Führungen, in der Spur gehalten.
> Dies erfordert eine noch genauere Ausrichtung des Hinterrades und eine höhere Riemenspannung als beim neueren CDX System und kann schneller zu Problemen führen. Darum sind die beiden Räder auch schon ausgeschieden ;-)
> ...



Das ist nicht richtig. Ein sauber ausgerichteter CDC Riemen läuft sauber und problemfrei. Auch die Riemenspannung ist nicht hoch. Ich habe oben 2cm Luft beim Durchdrücken und hatte noch nie einen Durchrutscher (bei 15kg Gepäck hinten und 7% Anstieg). Man muss einfach nur größere Ritzel/Blätter nehmen, damit die Kraft sich besser verteilt. Das machen fast alle Hersteller heute so. Ausserdem ist der Verschleiss von CDC kleiner als beim CDX. Natürlich abhängig davon, wie sauber der Riemenlauf eingestellt ist. Ferner sind alle neuen CDC Ritzel hinten offen, damit Dreck/Schnee einfach durchgedrückt wird.
Und CDC ist billiger als CDX. 

Egal... seit ich von Kette auf Riemen umgestiegen bin, will ich nie mehr zurück. Das Rad fährt lautlos, ohne Hosendreck, komplett wartungsfrei und sauber.

Schau Dir mal das Diamant 247 an. Die gibt's mittlerweile neu für ca. EUR 700,- und hat Ösen für alles mögliche als Reiserad/CityBike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (6. Juli 2014)

TS_unlimited schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> 
> Das BMC ist auch sehr interessant, soll aber eher im Preisklassement der anderen beiden liegen (1200€). Ich hoffe, dass ich das testen kann und dann werde ich mich entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Das Alpenchallenge als CityBike kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen. Ist ein totschickes, ultraleichtes Speedbike!
Aber bei diesem Bike gilt Murphy's Law bei Fahrrädern:
"Das Gewicht eines Rades ist konstant. Umso leichter das Rad, umso schwerer das Schloss!"

Und das BMC Alpenchallenge würde ich nur mit 2x ABUS Granit-X (plus daneben stehendem Aufpasser) in der Stadt benutzen. In München würden dem schneller Füßchen wachsen als Du Dein Eis an der Eisdiele abholen kannst.


----------



## Manson-007 (6. Juli 2014)

Insgesamt verhält sich Cube Hide sehr träge. Nun gut, bei meinem Cube kommt noch Schutzblech + Gepäckträger dazu, die dem ursprünglichen Gewicht im Grunde genommen nicht wirklich schwerer macht, denn noch fehlt bei dem Cube eine gewisse Spritzigkeit.
Die Alfine 8 Gang wurde nach kurzer Zeit gegen ein Alfine 11 Gang ausgetauscht, paar Monaten habe ich eine Rohloff verbaut, seit dem bin ich was den Antrieb angeht zufrieden.

Das Scott dagegen ist absolut racelastig ausgelegt und entspricht genau meinem Geschmack. Die Sitzhaltung ähnelt eher die beim MTB, weil mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Ich hatte meine Nichte dieses Bike geschenkt und habe vorher ausgiebeig beim Händler getestet.

Focus und BMC kenne ich nicht. Riemenantrieb ist zwar nett, ist aber Geschmackssache. Meine Frau fährt mit Riemenantrieb, persönlich finde ich den Antrieb gefühlt zu weich beim Antreten.


----------



## MucPaul (7. Juli 2014)

Was spricht gegen die Alfine bei einem reinen City/Urban Bike?!?
Ist die Rohloff da nicht überdimensioniert?

Da ich mein Stadt-Radl auch zum Trekken nehmen will, merke ich dass bei der Alfine die Berggänge fehlen, weshalb ein Upgrade auf Rohloff prima wäre. Aber für die Stadt reicht die Alfine doch mehr als genug.


----------



## Manson-007 (7. Juli 2014)

Nichts, aber gelegentlich fährt man Strecken, wo mehr Gänge benötigt werden. Abgesehen davon kauft man eine Rohloff auch nur 1x , auf Dauer hat man mehr Spaß und weniger Streß damit.


----------



## TS_unlimited (10. Juli 2014)

Danke für die vielen Meinungen!

Ich habe mir jetzt das Cube Hyde Race geholt. Das BMC war leiderschon weg und das Focus hat mein Händler auch nicht bekommen.

Das Cube bekommt jetzt noch nen Seitenständer und einen schmaleren Lenker und dann ist es für die Stadt völlig in Ordnung.
Dann kann das Schloss auch eine Nummer kleiner ausfallen, da es preislich doch nicht ganz so hoch angesetzt ist wie die anderen ;-)

Grüße

Timo


----------



## Cubedriver66 (10. Juli 2014)

TS_unlimited schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Meinungen!
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt das Cube Hyde Race geholt. Das BMC war leiderschon weg und das Focus hat mein Händler auch nicht bekommen.
> 
> ...



Nabend Timo,

dann wünsche ich dir auch ganz viel Spaß mit dem Cube. Das Geld für den neuen Lenker kannst du dir auch noch sparen...für die anderen schönen Dinge im Fahrradleben...da findet man(n) doch immer was.  Es sei denn, du willst keinen Flatbar fahren, ich überlege inzwischen auch, ob ich nicht Barends montiere. Habe da noch etwas im Keller liegen. Auf längeren Touren freuen sich die alten Knochen doch über eine weitere Griffposition. 

Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (21. Juli 2014)

Also ich hatte auch sehr lange Zeit einen schmalen 560mm Flatbar und auch Touren immer taube Hände. Ohne Hörnchen geht da ab 5km gar nichts.
Jetzt bin ich auf 680mm gekröpft umgestiegen und ärgere mich, dass ich das nicht vieeel früher gemacht habe. In der Stadt muss man natürlich aufpassen, aber bei sportlichen Touren habe ich nun keine tauben Hände mehr, weil das Handgelenk nicht mehr abgeknickt wird.


----------



## TS_unlimited (15. August 2014)

Anbei mal ein Bild vom fertigen Cube Hyde Race.



 

Es hat einen 580mm Easton Lenker bekommen, um es jeden Tag bequem aus dem Keller holen zu können, ohne überall anzuecken.
Curana C-Lite Schutzleche in 45mm, die das Spritzwasser (für die geringe Breite) erstaunlich gut abhalten. Die Befestigungen habe ich matt schwarz lackiert, damit es zum Rest passt. Sehen jetzt richtig edel aus ;-P
Der originale Sattel war einfach nur unbequem. Daher habe ich mir einen Brooks Swift gegönnt, der jetzt schon recht bequem ist (bis jetzt nur ca. 100km gefahren).
Ein neues Abus Kabelschloss (Catama 870; 85cm) gab es auch, damit das Cube nicht sofort wieder weg ist. Für die Befestigung habe ich mir einfach eine zweite Sattelklemme besorgt und den schmalen Steg abgeschliffen, um die Sattelklemme als Schelle nutzen zu können an dem der von Abus mitgelieferte Halter befestigt werden konnte.
Dann ist noch ein Imbus Schnellspannerset montiert worden, damit die Felgen auch da bleiben wo sie hingehören.
Eine schicke dezente Beleuchtung ist auch dran, auf dem Bild aber zugegebener Maßen schlecht zu erkennen. Vorne über der Lenkeraufnahme am Vorbau ist eine Kong Skink LED Leuchte mit weißen LEDs montiert und hinten eine Kong Gekko mit roten LEDs.
Auf dem Foto noch nicht drauf, aber nach einiger Bastelei auch endlich montiertem Pletscher Optima Mittelbauständer kam ich auch nicht vorbei, da ich das Bike öfter mal aus freiem Terrain abstellen muss.

Bis jetzt bin ich voll auf zufrieden und hoffe mal das das auch so bleibt ;-)

Grüße

Timo


----------



## Gusa (20. August 2014)

Hallo Timo,

schönes Rad. Ich bin übrigens seit gestern ebenfalls Besitzer eines Hyde Race.
Nachdem ich mit einem Versender extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe wollte ich eigentlich einen alten Rennradrahmen aufbauen, da dieser aber eine verschwiegene Delle im Oberrohr hatte, lief mir gestern beim zufälligen Besuch eines örtlichen Händlers das Hyde in die Arme.

Rahmengröße 58 und reduzierter Preis endeten nach Probefahrt in einem Spontankauf.
Etwas steilerer Vorbau und Riserlenker, DMR V12 Pedale, Brooks B17 Narrow aus dem Bestand habe ich dann gestern Abend noch gewechselt.

Das Hyde ist übrigens mein erstes Bike mit Nabenschaltung. Auch die Geschichte mit dem Exzenter-Tretlage ist neu für mich. Vom Konstrukt her löst man wohl die beiden Imbusschrauben des geschlitzten Rahmens um den Exzenter zum Spannen zu drehen. Auf der Seite befindet sich allerdings noch ein kleines Lock. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was sich dahinter verbirgt? Gibts da noch etwas zum lösen?

Grüße

Andi


----------



## Cubedriver66 (20. August 2014)

Gusa schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> schönes Rad. Ich bin übrigens seit gestern ebenfalls Besitzer eines Hyde Race.
> Nachdem ich mit einem Versender extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe wollte ich eigentlich einen alten Rennradrahmen aufbauen, da dieser aber eine verschwiegene Delle im Oberrohr hatte, lief mir gestern beim zufälligen Besuch eines örtlichen Händlers das Hyde in die Arme.
> ...


 
Hallo Andi,

Glückwunsch zu deinem Hyde. Ich fahre es nun schon ein halbes Jahr mit rund 2.500 km. Habe nun auch erstmalig das Problem mit dem möglichen Spannen der Kette. Bisher habe ich auch nur Kettenschaltungen besessen und bin daher auch ein wenig unsicher. Dieses Tretlager und der korrekte Umgang schrecken noch ein wenig, auch wenn ich vermutlich nicht der ungeschickteste Schrauber bin. Wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, dann muss man die Inbus-Schrauben im Tretlagerbereich lösen und dann durch das Loch mit einem Inbus die Kettenspannung erhöhen. Vielleicht tausche ich aber auch die Kette und wechsel dann gleich das Standard-20er-Ritzel gegen ein 18er.

Grüße

Georg


----------



## Manson-007 (5. September 2014)

Hmmm... Ich bin wohl der einziger, der mit dem Hyde nicht so zufrieden ist  - Hier ist das Scott Sub für meine Nichte !


----------



## Cubedriver66 (5. September 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich bin wohl der einziger, der mit dem Hyde nicht so zufrieden ist  - Hier ist das Scott Sub für meine Nichte !


 
Sauber durchgestyltes Scott, auch wenn es mir persönlich zu weiß wäre. Ich denke nicht, dass du der einzige bist, der mit dem Rad unzufrieden ist, auch wenn ich deine Kritikpunkte nicht bestätigen kann. Träge ist das Hyde lediglich im Vergleich zu meinem 26" Cube AMS.  Die Alfine8 in der Auslieferung mit 42/20 war mir für die Stadt sogar ein wenig zu kurz, habe jetzt das 18er-Ritzel montiert. Damit erreiche ich eine Entfaltung von 2,69 bis 8,25 m, gegenüber 2,42 bis 7,43 m. Für unsere Anstiege hier im Ruhrgebiet reicht mir das allemal.

Für 2015 stattet Cube das Hyde Race übrigens mit Gates-Riemen aus. Schade, dass ich den nicht nachrüsten kann.

Grüße

Georg


----------



## borisw (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
etwas älterer Thread, aber gut... Sei´s drum...
Ich habe mir nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Stadtrad eben das Cube Hyde Race 2015 gekauft. Ich habe etliche zur Probe gefahren und war in allen meinen für mich wichtigen Punkten schnell überzeugt!
Geringe Wartung
Gates Riemen
Nabenschaltung
Wendig und spritzig für die Stadt

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum einige mit dem Riemenantrieb so ein Problem haben? Letztlich fühlt es sich nicht anders an, ist aber wartungsarm und macht meine Hosenbeine nicht mehr dreckig!!! 

Viel Spaß beim biken
Boris


----------



## MucPaul (27. Februar 2015)

borisw schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> etwas älterer Thread, aber gut... Sei´s drum...
> Ich habe mir nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Stadtrad eben das Cube Hyde Race 2015 gekauft. Ich habe etliche zur Probe gefahren und war in allen meinen für mich wichtigen Punkten schnell überzeugt!
> Geringe Wartung
> ...



Naja, wo beim Gates Riemen viel Licht ist, ist auch viel Schatten.
Ein anderer im Forum hat ein Steinchen in seinem CDX Riemen reinbekommen und dieses hat sich durch den Riemen durchgearbeitet und hat ein Loch produziert. Er hat dann die Nase voll gehabt und ist auf Kette umgestiegen.

Ich fahre seit Jahren das CDC System, war schwer begeistert und musste diesen Winter bei -5°C lernen, daß sich bei mir der Alu-Rahmen bei Kälte soweit zusammenziehen kann, dass die Ausrichtung des Riemens nicht mehr stimmt. Ich brauchte ca. 2 Std. für 20km und musst mehrmals anhalten und den Riemen per Hand neu ausrichten.  
Man konnte kaum Rad fahren. Das hatte ich noch nie. 
Jetzt bei +5°C läuft wieder alles einwandfrei, ebenso in der warmen Tiefgarage.


----------



## TicTacBike (28. Februar 2015)

TS_unlimited schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein Bild vom fertigen Cube Hyde Race.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 313879



Wenn ich dir einen Vorschlag machen darf, ... Besorgt dir auf jeden Fall ein anderes Schloss, dieses Geschenkband wird schnell durchgeschnitten !


----------



## everyday_ffm (9. März 2015)

Gibt es das Cube Hyde Race in der 2015er Version irgendwo schon zu besichtigen bzw wurde es evtl schon ausgeliefert ? 

Bekomme bei den Händlern hier in der Gegend entweder den Hinweis ausverkauft oder noch nie geliefert worden...

Thx !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (10. März 2015)

Was erwartest du vom 2015 Modell, was das 2014 nicht hat (und dafür sogar billiger zu bekommen ist) ?


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2015)

Gates?!


----------



## TicTacBike (10. März 2015)

Vorteil ???? ... Nee danke, ich hatte das Zeug bei mir abgebaut, nach dem der 1. Riemen beschädigt war !
Wer will, dem kann ich  Ritzel + vordere Riemenrad + Riemen schenken, Portokosten soll die Person übernehmen.


----------



## everyday_ffm (13. März 2015)

Ja zum einen keine Kette und das 2014er Modell ist ja auch nur noch sporadisch zu bekommen. Gibt dazu auch von jemand anderen einen aktuellen Thread.


----------



## MucPaul (13. März 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Vorteil ???? ... Nee danke, ich hatte das Zeug bei mir abgebaut, nach dem der 1. Riemen beschädigt war !
> Wer will, dem kann ich  Ritzel + vordere Riemenrad + Riemen schenken, Portokosten soll die Person übernehmen.



Nehme ich gerne. Portokosten kein Problem.
Hast PN


----------



## Pyrodactil (13. April 2015)

Hi Leutz,
ich bin neu hier & wollte Euch mal von Cube Hyde Race 2015 berichten, welches ich dank Sep 2014 Bestellung jetzt besitze.
Ich habe mich für Cube wegen dem Spannsystem entschieden. & der 600€ Aufpreis fürs Editor in keinem Preisleistungsverhältnis steht.
Bin 187cm groß & habe den 58cm Rahmen.
Top steifer Rahmen, Die Alfine wurde umgeswitcht, das man jetzt wie mit´m STI-Schifter schaltet (Daumen hoch Finger runter), der CDC-Riemen funktioniert einwandfrei.
Habe nen Integrallenker & nen steileren Vorbau verschraubt, da ich kein Tieflieger mehr bin. Lenker auf Sattelhöhe ist für mich die Grenze.
Kritik: Es sind zu kurze 170mm Kubeln verschraubt, Händler besorgt mir gratis 175mm Truvativ E400 Octalink, und schickt die zu kurzen wieder zu Cube.
Die Riemen-Übersetzung ist viel zu kurz & habe auf ner ebene ohne Rückenwind nix mehr zum treten.
Zur Erläuterung:
Das Cube Editor hat die 11fach Nabe mit: Riemenrad 46Z, Ritzel *22Z* & einen CDX-Riemen 111Z. (mit Nut)
Das Hyde Race hat die 8fach Nabe mit: Riemenrad 46Z, Ritzel *24Z* & einen CDC-Riemen 113Z.
Der 8te Gang der 8fach hat eine identische Übersetzung wie der 8te Gang in der 11Gang.
Ihr könnt Euch jetzt vorstellen das man so fast ins lehre tritt. 33 Km/h bei 80 Kurbelumdrehungen. Ich wäre ja bereit 115€ für nen 111er Riemen + Ritzel zu zahlen, aber es ist nicht möglich. Jeder Gates-Online-Händler hat nur min.113 Z. Es gibt den 111er zwar bei Gates auf der Liste, wird aber laut Gates Europa Importeur erst ab 500 Stück geliefert. Jetzt komms: an dem Rahmen passt kein größeres Riemenrad als das kleinste Gates mit 46 Z, da es sonst ne Kollision mit der Kettenstrebe geben würde, einen 115 Z Riemen würde es dafür geben. Warum macht Cube so einen Mist, die hätten locker 500 Stk. abnehmen können, um ne vernünftige Übersetzung zu bekommen.

So, habe einen USA Onlineshop gefunden der den CDC Riemen mit 111 Zähne auf Lager hat, natürlich +25€ Fracht + Überweisungsgebühren .Das 22 Z Ritzel gibt's aus Germany.


----------



## everyday_ffm (17. April 2015)

Habe mittlerweile nach intensivem Telefonieren auch ein 2015er Hyde Race aufgetrieben. Bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden - die kurze Übersetzung ist mir aber auch schon aufgefallen :-(

...was kosten denn jetzt ca. der Umbau auf 111er Riemen und 20er Ritzel und um wieviel ändert sich die Übersetzung daraus. Bin da eher Amateur... ich vermute die Eckdaten kommen aus diesen Gates Rechnern, oder ?!

Hat so ein Umbau irgendwelche Nachteile zB in Bezug auf Verschleiss, Garantie etc ?!

Thx !


----------



## Pyrodactil (17. April 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (18. April 2015)

Mach' mich nicht schwach! Ich bin derzeit am suchen, wie ich meine viel zu lange Übersetzung 55/24 auf 46/24 verkleinern kann, weil meine Alfine 8 mehr bergtauglich sein soll. Den 7. und 8. Gang habe ich noch nie im Leben benutzt, weil ich da schon 40 km/h treten muss. Bin mit Ritzelrechner.de am probieren. 46/42 auf Alfine 8 scheint doch optimal zu sein!
Und Du schreibst nun, daß man mit 46/24 nicht vom Fleck kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrodactil (18. April 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (23. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ne, mitm BJ 73 bin ich auch nicht mehr der stärkste. Die Übersetzung ist natürlich Geschmackssache, und hängt davon ab wo man radelt. Aber im 5ten locker auf der Ebene im Sattel anfahren zu können finde ich nicht lustig. Die 55-24 ist auch auf dem BMC Riemenrad verbaut und ist identisch zur 46-20 die ich bevorzuge, brauche bei Ŕückenwind & minimalstes Gefälle noch was zum treten. Bei 46-24 ist der 1te der 8fach 1:1 schon krass kurz übersetzt. Bin zwar jetzt ein Berliner Flachlandtiroler, aber damals im Alpenvorland bin ich den steilsten Stich mit 1:0,73 im Sattel hochgekommen. Es war nen 26 Zoller Kettensch. 22-30. Ne bessere Bandbreite bekommt man natürlich mit der Alfine 11-fach, im 11ten 1:4,5 = 48 km/h ist natürlich übertrieben. Aber die brauche ich im Flachland überhaupt nicht. Das Cube Hyde Race soll ein sportliches Urbanbike sein, ist von der Übersetzung aber eher nen Eisdielen- & Biergartenracer. Ich kann Dir meinen CDC Riemen 113 Z anbieten. 10km gefahren & so gut wie neu.



Tja, das ist das Problem mit den Riemen. Es gibt sie so selten und noch seltener passende Kettenblätter.
Ich hatte gestern in der eBucht Glück, ein gebrauchtes 24Z Nexus Ritzel für Gates zu schiessen, welches die Schlitze hinten hat, sodass Schnee und Dreck einfach durchfallen, wie vorne auch. Aber ein 5-Arm 46Z Riemenblatt aufzutreiben ist sehr schwierig. Ausser man kauft eins neu für EUR 69,-


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. April 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (25. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ja, Gates hat da auch ein Machtmonopol & kann die Preise dirigieren. Teils auch gerechtfertigt, denn Ritzel & Blatt werden jeweils aus einem Edelstahl-Block zeitaufwendig gedreht & gefräst. & der Riemen hat Carbonfasern. Unkosten entehen aber beim Wechsel von Nexus auf Alfine, oder von CDC auf CDX, da die Riemenlinie Kurbelmäßig angepasst werden muss. Habe mir heut das CDX Blatt am Cube Hyde angeschaut, es sitzt genauso knapp an der Kettenstrebe wie das CDC am Hyde Race, obwohl der Steg vom CDX Blatt mittig ist.



Ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass sie wegen des Monopols so hohe Preise verlangen. Eigentlich ist es ja unsinnig, denn die Technologie hat große Akzeptanzprobleme und wird nur in homöopathischen Stückzahlen verkauft. Die Crux ist eher, dass die Maschinen und Logistik/Marketing so teuer sind und es nur winzige Stückzahlen im Verkauf gibt.

Aber auf eBay gibt es ein paar Händler, die alles im Laden anbieten zu annehmbaren Preisen. Riemen so ca. EUR 60,-


----------



## MucPaul (25. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ne, mitm BJ 73 bin ich auch nicht mehr der stärkste. Die Übersetzung ist natürlich Geschmackssache, und hängt davon ab wo man radelt. Aber im 5ten locker auf der Ebene im Sattel anfahren zu können finde ich nicht lustig. Die 55-24 ist auch auf dem BMC Riemenrad verbaut und ist identisch zur 46-20 die ich bevorzuge, brauche bei Ŕückenwind & minimalstes Gefälle noch was zum treten. Bei 46-24 ist der 1te der 8fach 1:1 schon krass kurz übersetzt. Bin zwar jetzt ein Berliner Flachlandtiroler, aber damals im Alpenvorland bin ich den steilsten Stich mit 1:0,73 im Sattel hochgekommen. Es war nen 26 Zoller Kettensch. 22-30. Ne bessere Bandbreite bekommt man natürlich mit der Alfine 11-fach, im 11ten 1:4,5 = 48 km/h ist natürlich übertrieben. Aber die brauche ich im Flachland überhaupt nicht. Das Cube Hyde Race soll ein sportliches Urbanbike sein, ist von der Übersetzung aber eher nen Eisdielen- & Biergartenracer. Ich kann Dir meinen CDC Riemen 113 Z anbieten. 10km gefahren & so gut wie neu.



Da muss ich erst mal nachrechnen, ob 113 Z genau bei mir passt. Brauche aber erst mal ein 46 Zähne Kettenblatt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (25. April 2015)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (25. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Nein, der Riementrend ist absolut 2015, da die Rahmen dafür endlich ausreichend verwindungssteif sind. Nicht ohne Grund ist das Cube Hyde Race & das Editor bis Aug-Sep. komplett abgefrühstückt.


Nun übertreibt nicht, CUBE Hide Race sind ganz genau zu haben wie alle anderen auch. Riemenantrieb werden bei anderen Herstellern genau so angeboten, wir reden hier von Massenstangenware für 900 € und nicht 5000€ Fahrräder.


----------



## Pyrodactil (25. April 2015)

Ja Riemenstangenware bis max. 1500€, & keine Carbon Racer oder Fullys von 3000-5000€, wo nicht nur der Werkstoff, sondern die fünf globalen Konstrukteure bezahlt werden wollen.


----------



## MucPaul (26. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Nein, der Riementrend ist absolut 2015, da die Rahmen dafür endlich ausreichend verwindungssteif sind. Nicht ohne Grund ist das Cube Hyde Race & das Editor bis Aug-Sep. komplett abgefrühstückt.
> Die Riemen, Ritzel & Scheiben Preise sind überall gleich. Selbst für den CDC 111T habe ich im USA Shop 60€ bezahlt.
> 
> *& falls Du noch keinen 113T Riemen hast, kannst Du den von mir bekommen:*
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/221752713104?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage: was ist denn Shimano IGH 5.5 ?
Ich dachte immer, es gibt nur Shimano Inter 7 (also Nexus 7), Inter 8 (Nexus 8 bzw. Alfine 8) und Inter 11 (Alfine 11).
IGH heisst ja Internal Gear Hub (also die "Dose"). Aber was ist 5.5?!?! 

Ich habe eine Nexus Premium 8 hinten am Gates Ritzel, welche ja identisch sein soll zur Alfine 8, bis auf die Disc Option weil ich ja Felgenbremsen habe.
Würde Dein Ritzel da wiederum dran passen?
Ich habe aktuell ein 24Z Stahl CDC Ritzel der 1. Generation drauf, welches komplett geschlossen ist. Sprich, bei Sand/Matsch knirscht es hinten. Bei Schnee soll es da Probleme geben. Ich habe nun auf eBay ein offenes CDC Ritzel geschossen, welches aber ganz anders ausschaut wie Deins. Deins ist eher halboffen, mit Mulde, wo es denn Schnee/Dreck irgendwie rausdrückt?
Klär mich doch mal auf.


----------



## Pyrodactil (26. April 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (27. April 2015)

@Pyrodactil : Alles klar. Ich habe eine Nexus Premium, welche vom Gehäuse her dann wohl die Nexus ist, obwohl mit innerer Dichtung.
Dann brauche ich also IGH 3 dafür und Dein Ritzel wird bei mir nicht funktionieren, weil wg. 2.5mm mehr Schräglauf der Riemen wegläuft. Richtig?
Der Riemen ist leider extrem empfindlich auf Schräglauf, wie ich beim Einstellen bemerkt habe.


----------



## Brathering (28. April 2015)

Eventuell ist das für den ein oder anderen hier Im Thread interessant: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/user-test-cube-hyde-race-2015-urban-bike.751687/


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2015)

Brathering schrieb:


> Eventuell ist das für den ein oder anderen hier Im Thread interessant: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/user-test-cube-hyde-race-2015-urban-bike.751687/


Ich habe dort mal mein Feedback hinterlassen für etwaige Käufer.


----------



## daVe_87 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus.

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem Stadtbike, da mir mein MTB dann doch etwas zu teuer und auch fehl am Platz für den Arbeitsweg ist.
Das Budget liegt so bei 900-1000€. Ich hab noch 0 Erfahrung mit Riemenantrieb, kann also dementsprechend nicht sagen, ob das was für mich ist oder nicht. Allerdings schreckt mich der geringe "Topspeed" ab, weil ich selbst mit meiner MTB Übersetzung gute 35km/h schaffe, ohne ins schwitzen zu kommen. Mit dem Singlespeedbike eines Freundes (kenne die genaue Übersetzung nicht), warens laut GPS 43km/h und zumindest die 40er Marke möchte ich erreichen können, ohne das die Beine aussehen, wie beim Roadrunner. Damit fliegt ein Riemenantrieb ja höchstwahrscheinlich schon raus.

Nach allem was man so liest, scheint das Cube Hyde Race wohl gut da zu stehen und das Focus Planet ist wohl vergleichbar. Auf Grund des oben genannten Tempomankos sind die wohl direkt raus (Probefahrt mache ich trotzdem mal).

Als ich letztens mein MTB vom Service geholt (1 Jahr Gratisservice ist schon was feines ) ist mir die Cannondale Bad Boy Serie über den Weg gelaufen, dort wäre es wohl das Bad Boy 3 was aber mit ziemlich "günstigem" Shimano-Antrieb kommt. Die Modelle von Scott sagen mir ein optisch nicht zu. BMC fliegt wegen des hohen Preises raus.

Optional gäbe es da noch nen Versender, aber die haben ja nicht den allerbesten Ruf. Allerdings hat das Canyon Urban 6 SL bis auf die Kurbel den gleichen Antrieb wie mein MTB.

Ich bin etwas mit der "Vorauswahl" überfordert, werde aber baldmöglichst die Bikes mal probefahren. 

Gibt es noch andere Bikes, die ich in Erwägung ziehen sollte?
Ein Abus Bordo X 6500 ist vorhanden. 

Edit/

Das Cube Road SL scheint noch eine mögliche Option zu sein.


----------



## Pyrodactil (14. Juli 2015)

Das Cube Hyde Race hat von Haus aus eine zu kurze Übersetzung 46Z zu 24Z. Jetzt mit der identischen Übersetzung des Planets 46Z zu 22Z radelt es sich perfekt, mehr Zähne gehen vorne nicht & hinten gibt's kein 20 Z CDC. Ritzel aus Germany 80€, der benötigte 111Z CDC Riemen aus den USA da es den nicht in Europa gibt. Auf der Graden im 7ten & leichtes Gefälle im 8ten im Tölzer Raum so um die 45 km/h bei bestimmt 90 U/min. Mehr geht nur noch mit anderen Reifen. Jetzt sinds 1,5 Zoller, mal schauen ob 1.75 Zoller in die Gabel & den Hinterbau passen, wären +20mm pro Radumdrehung mehr. Zum Twentyniner lässt es sich definitiv nicht umswitchen.


----------



## TicTacBike (18. Juli 2015)

TS_unlimited schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein Bild vom fertigen Cube Hyde Race.
> Anhang anzeigen 313879



Nichts für ungut, aber dieses Kabelbinderzeug ist wirklich grausam . 
Das ist eine technische Meisterleistung eine Bremsleitung mit 2 Kabelbinder  zu befestigen und sogar in Schwarz, damit sie ja nicht auffallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrodactil (19. Juli 2015)

Da gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht. Vor allem wenn Staub & Dreck beim lenken drunter schmirgeln sieht man erst das Ausmaß. 2x Kabelbinder sehen für mich mal eben auf die schnelle aus. Obwohl es Kabelbinder mit ner integrierten Zughalterung gibt. Aber auch die offene Zugverlegung unterm Tretlagerrohr stößt bei mir auf Unverständnis. Beim nächsten Zug & Hüllentausch werde ich oben die Zugstoßstelle im Rahmen aufbohren, um eine Zughülle kpl. durchgängig zu verlegen.


----------

